# FM Transmitters to cab radios - reviews?



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

We have a sat receiver and small TV, and when using the radio on TV ( when abroad) the sound is to say the least, poor. Tiny TV`s give tiny sound!

Thought of using FM transmitter from audio output of Sat receiver, saves TV power, and gives good sound on cab radio. Cannot seem to find one that has normal twin stereo in, only 3.5mm for ipods etc.

Has anyone done this or knows a good one?

TIA David


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I once tried this and it was not successful. As far a I could make out there is no 'volume' in the output of the Audio Out at the back of the sat box so only a very weak volume signal arrives at the radio via the FM transmitter and adjusting the volume only serves to increase the hiss and signal noise. I think they are only useful when connect to a 'headphone' socket which has volume from the amp in the source unit. 
I thing the only way to get the sound from a sat box to a dash radio is to cable between the audio out of the sat box and the audio in on the radio (if there is one)
I stand to be corrected by a more knowledgeable A/V buff.


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

I may have completely misunderstood what you would like to do (!) but would one of these assist?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=31700&C=Froogle&U=31700&T=Module

Haven't tried it myself, but can't see any reason why it shouldn't give you stereo sound on your dash radio.

For MP3's I bought an FM transmitter on ebay recently which allows an SD card or a USB memory stick to be plugged directly into it - works really well. Also has a 2.5mm input for phones etc (3.5 to 2.5mm adapters are widely available).

Mark


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The best and easiest solution is to go and buy a pair of battery powered PC speakers (couple of quid off the nearest car boot sale). Wire the input to the speakers from the satellite receiver audio out and bob's yer uncle. Excellent sound quality and no need to waste precious battery power by having either the TV or cab radio turned on when you're listening to the radio.

We've had this system working well for some time until I recently bought a DAB radio which runs on either internal batteries or from the habitation battery via a 9v adapter.


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

@ mark but would one of these assist? 

YES that is just right, I will pick one up when looking at reversing cameras.

Thanks for the input guys. food for thought re strength of signal from sat box

David


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

gaspode, your a genius, I'm going to dig out an old pair of speakers from my 'junk' box.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I bought a sound system from ASDA for ten quid last year gives very good sound for it's size better than the PC speakers that I had been using.
The down side is they are 240v.

Andy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>This<  is what I did.

peedee


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

These rechargeable ghetto blasters give a stonking sound despite their compact size :

http://www.charliesdirect.co.uk/products/makita-cordless-corded-job-site-radio-website-offer-only-

Best toy I've bought in ages! They're designed for use on building sites & have an "AUX IN" socket. I'll be linking mine up to the TV with a 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio lead when I fit it later this month. FM reception very good too.

Mark


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks like a brilliant piece of kit--very macho!! never seen those before

They also sell motorhomes too--complete with slide out awning and garage for the bikes--------all for under thirty quid!!! How do they do it??? :wink: 

David


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Dide said:


> They also sell motorhomes too--complete with slide out awning and garage for the bikes--------all for under thirty quid!!! How do they do it??? :wink:


Didn't spot that 

http://www.charliesdirect.co.uk/products/playmobil-family-camper


----------

